# The Delicate Art Of…



## Contused (Sep 3, 2020)

Understatement.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 23, 2020)

Rolling Stones gig.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 19, 2020)

That type is too hard to read. 

It needs to be boulder.


----------

